# Rally Section



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Please bear with me, I've only just been able to get back into the site, we had issues with ftp and mailboxes etc so it's taking a bit longer to get the Rally info back on. Hopefully get it sorted soon.

Ian


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

Hi ian

were you up in scotland at the weekend

reason, a MH passed us the other way with 2 bikes on a trailer. one was a green kwaka, did not notice the other

Paul


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Paul,

Not us I'm afraid, we were on the Lincolnshire coast.

Ian


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

ian

Thought the driver was far to good looking to be you anyway, was giving you the benefit of the doubt. :twisted: :twisted: 

Hope lincolnshire was good :roll: :roll: 

Paul


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Thought the driver was far to good looking to be you anyway, was giving you the benefit of the doubt

.....................ooh!! - handbags


----------



## 88847 (May 9, 2005)

hi sweetheart 

hit a nerve have i...................................

my hanbags gingham check..............


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Very Chav :wink:


----------

